# Other weird thing in poop - tape worm or piece of bone?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK I feed Cujo "beef straps" as a chewy snack.... you can see here what these look like... they are hard and crunchy:










I kept assuming that the segments of weird stuff in Cujo's poop were just undigested beef strap pieces... it could be, but after seeing a photo of tapeworm segments on another site from the other poop-content thread, it made me question what these things in his poop really were... the pieces in his poop are pretty hard, can't squish em between your fingers (I did this thru a poop bag I didnt TOUCH the stuff LOL) but it's not rock solid either its like a piece of rubber almost, gives a little under pressure but doesn't completely squish flat.

Here are photos of what I'm seeing, does anyone have any idea if this is something I should take to the vet n have em test or does this just look like it's undigested beef strap segments?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Oh.My.God. Nice camera, Mike. Picks up every appealing detail.

Looks like beef straps to me, along with some type of carrot, a few strands of hair...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

lol yeah 6 megapixels with a super macro mode... can get some awesome poop shots with that! :lol: I always find it amusing how clear the sesame seeds show up in his poop from the honest kitchen food....


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Mike, not kidding; there's a poop calendar that you should put those in. I'll get the name of it and you should see if you can win anything :lol: .


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like undigested food to me... whenever he goes squash his poop and make sure nothing is wriggling/moving in it...


----------



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike,

My pup's poop often shows undigested bones. It only happens when I feed him toomuch chiken wings/ necks at one time. But I know they are bones as they look like bones.

Rashmi


----------

